# Need info - visitor visa extention getting delayed..



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am an Indian passport holder and currently in SouthAfrica through visitor visa. I thought of visa extension will be processed within 30 days, so I will apply work permit application after getting the extension. But things are not going my way, visa extension is still in progress even though I applied 40 days back. 

My bad luck, visitor visa going to expired soon. Hope that processing time of work permit application will be around 6 weeks to 8 weeks. But the visitor visa will be processed within 5 days. In order to avoid the immigration issues, I ill be leaving to India before visa expiry. Is it possible to apply visitor visa again in India or I should only apply only work permit application?. Whether SA Consulate will process my visitor visa application or decline it if I ill apply visitor visa again?.

Thanks
Ravikumar


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I do not think you can apply for a work permit whilst on a visitor's visa, especially an extended visitor's visa?
Have you been offered employment?
The law may have changed, but if my memory serves me correctly, you must be outside of the RSA in order to apply for a job in SA?


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your response. yes, I am having offer. Is it mandatory to apply work permit, the applicant to be outside of RSA.

-Ravikumar


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

rravikumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. yes, I am having offer. Is it mandatory to apply work permit, the applicant to be outside of RSA.
> 
> -Ravikumar


When, where & how to apply - SouthAfrica.info


----------

